# Vicks vapor rub



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

If your bees have a cough, cold or even breathing difficulties Vicks will for sure help. Don’t use too much otherwise the might have tears in there eyes.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

I know the question seems a little unusual but I was hoping for a straight answer. There are a lot of folks employing home made remedies for a littany of problems. This is how the powdered sugar movement started and it is still being debated in highly educated circles. The menthol packs are being sold to discourage tracheal mites and they aren't cheap. Why not vicks? I guess I'll ask at the next conference or experiment with a nuc this spring. Hey , it could be the silver bullet for varroa. I wish.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

The reality is, there is no silver bullet for varroa. Read Michael Bush's postings and web site about mites. The only thing that works long term is the bees themselves - resistence, hygenic behavior, etc etc. Remember, anything chemical you put into your hives more that likely will get into the comb, honey, pollen. 
Then again, everyone has an opinion, and I've just shared mine! :lpf:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Some have used Vicks on hive entrance/entrance reducer to repell robbers.
But, I dont recall anyone braggin' 'bout results. 

>There are a lot of folks employing home made remedies for a littany of problems. This is how the powdered sugar movement started . . .
No. Powdered sugar has been tested and recommended by "people who know what they are doing" (not me).

Please dont "experiment"


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

Ive been using the store brand cough drops for years ( $.75) I don't know if it makes the bees feel better or if it makes me feel better, ether way I haven't had a problem with viroa in years.
Vick's .... I don't know seams like a little messy to me


----------



## Bees2be (May 20, 2018)

BRescue said:


> O.K. so here goes a silly question. If a menthol pack is a good deterent for tracheal mites and ground up mentholated/eucolyptus throat lozenges have been used as an application. Has anyone ever tried using Vicks and would the camphor be a problem with the bees? I'm thinking that putting it on a tab and placing it on the bottom board or on the top of the frames in the brood chamber so it would become aromatic and permeate the hive. Looking for feedback. Sorry if this sounds ridiculous but I'm curoius and I don't want to zap any bees if I can help it.
> 
> Richard


I know OLD Post but real good question with no one tacking it seriously.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It is my understanding that they are no longer an issue due to breeding and some varroa mite treatments. Are they making a comeback ?J


----------



## jjayf (Aug 15, 2020)

"This is how the powdered sugar movement started and it is still being debated in highly educated circles"
...not really 

use 65% formic acid...highly effective on varroa AND tracheal mites


----------



## Bees2be (May 20, 2018)

Fivej said:


> It is my understanding that they are no longer an issue due to breeding and some varroa mite treatments. Are they making a comeback ?J


From what I hear. I swear a box of bees I got had them. Most varroa mite treatments don't work on Tracheal mites except formic acid.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

What did you use to treat and how effective was it? J


----------

